# Geplauder über Vorsicht bei grosshandel-b2b.biz von FORTUNFIVE



## MisterXX (1 November 2014)

Das ganze erinnert mich an die Machenschaften vom Franfurter Kreisel oder meistbekannter Michael B.
Was mich etwas verwundert, dass es ausschließlich für Gewerbetreibende sein soll, aber hier Privatpersonen sich problemlos anmelden können.
Nun weiß ich nicht, wie die Verlinkungen über Fratzenbuch aussahen, aber momentan ist in der Anmeldemaske auf den Webseiten klar und deutlich im Anmeldebutton 'kostenpflichtig ANMELDEN' geschrieben.
Da sollte doch bei jedem die Alarmglocken schrillen. (nur mal um an die Vernunft von Benutzern des I-Nets zu appellieren)
Ich habe mir die Seiten mal angeschaut und eine Fakeanmeldung getestet.
Bevor hier jemand schreit, dass wäre Betrug (wegen falscher Angaben) gilt eines zu erwähnen: Wenn ich mich auf diesen Seiten anmelden kann, ohne die Angabe eines Firmennamens und die AGB's zu akzeptieren ist doch da was faul.
Dieses Thema wurde auch schon mehrmals im TV durchgekaut (nur leider rechtlich nicht korrekt aufgeklärt). Dadurch bin ich überhaupt erstmals auf diese Themen aufmerksam geworden, habe auf einigen Seiten die Anmeldeprozedur (mit dem folgenden Ratenschwanz) durchgespielt und mich da in etlichen Foren belesen, um da mitreden zu können.
Generell gilt für Vertragsschluss über das Internet die Handshake Methode. Das bedeutet, dass der Benutzer auf ein Angebot reagiert und dem Anbieter die Hand ausstreckt. Der Anbieter kann dann ablehnen oder die Hand zurückgeben (bis heute noch ein anerkanntes Mittel bei z.B. Trödelhändler den mündlichen Kaufvertrag per Handschlag zu besiegeln) Bei Internetverträgen erfolgt dies in Form von Zusendung der AGB's und des Widerrufsrechtes an den Benutzer. Um das Ganze rechtlich 'wasserdicht' zu machen nutzen viele seriöse Anbieter die Form sich den Vertragsschluss in der Antwort E-Mail nochmals durch einen Bestätigungslink (hier die AGB's, die Widerrufsbelehrung und [wenn es so ist] die Kosten und wenn Du das wirklich willst, dann klick hier) zu bestätigen. Diese Form wird allerdings von der sog. Nutzlosbranche nicht genutzt.
Aus rechtlichen Gründen sollte man generell (anders als oft behauptet) einer solchen Forderung widersprechen (sofern diese per Post oder De-Mail) kommt. Am besten per Fax oder De-Mail (De-Mail eher unwahrscheinlich, da beide diesen Dienst nutzen müssen) und Ausdruck des Sendeberichtes mit Kopie der ersten gesendeten Seite. Diese Form der Übermittlung wird von Gerichten in der Regel wie ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein anerkannt, also als zugestellt, wenn der Übertragungsstatus 'OK' ist. Nummer sicher ist es zusätzlich als Einschreiben mit Rückschein zu schicken, aber ob es notwendig ist, sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.
Begründungen für den Widerspruch:
A: man ist eine Privatperson und die Abfrage nach einem Firmennamen war nicht gegeben, bzw. nicht gefordert.
B: die AGB's wurden nicht bestätigt.
Auf den Widerspruch wird die Nutzlosbranche nicht reagieren. Es kommen die ersten Mahnungen und später die Schreiben von den Inkassounternehmen.
Auf das Schreiben des Inkassounternehmens muss man nicht reagieren, kann man aber. Man sollte einen Widerspruch gegen eine Eintragung in der Schufa widersprechen, da (sollte es dazu kommen) man selbst sich mit der Schufa auseinandersetzen muss und widerlegen muss, dass die Eintragung nicht gerechtfertigt ist.
Ein Inkassounternehmen wird vom Gläubiger (in dem Fall FORTUNFIVE) beauftragt, die Forderung einzutreiben, ist aber nicht verpflichtet dazu zu prüfen, ob die Forderung gerechtfertigt ist. Wenn man auf das erste Schreiben des Inkassos reagiert und das Inkassounternehmen darüber informiert, dass die Forderung angefochten bzw. dagegen beim Gläubiger widersprochen wurde, muss das Inkassounternehmen den Auftrag an den Gläubiger zurückgeben und darf den Schuldner nicht erneut zur Zahlung auffordern. Sollten weitere Forderungsschreiben vom Inkassounternehmen kommen, könnte man gegen das Inkassounternehmen rechtliche Schritte einleiten.
Da man weis, dass die Anbieter und die Inkassounternehmen unter einer Decke stecken, ist eine effektive Variante der Gegenreaktion, die angegebene Bank darüber zu informieren, dass über dieses Konto Geldbeträge aus Internetgeschäften mit betrügerischen Absichten fließen. Die Bank wird das Konto sperren und dadurch kann man indirekt Leute davor schützen, ihr Geld zu verlieren.
Androhungen, dass der Gläubiger anhand der gespeicherten IP-Adresse den Anschluss nachverfolgen kann sind Quatsch. Der Provider darf diese Daten zu Rechnungszwecken bis zum Abschluss der Rechnung speichern. Zur Weitergabe an z.B. das LKA (Nachverfolgung) dürfen diese Daten nur max. 7 Tage gespeichert werden, es sei denn, dass es einen begründeten Verdacht gibt, dass von dem Anschluss kriminelle Geschäfte abgewickelt werden. Dazu muss man aber schon im Visier des LKA oder BKA sein und Internetbetrug selbst betrieben haben.
Auch Androhungen von Lohn- und Kontopfändung, sowie von Gerichtsvollziehern können ignoriert werden, da es hierfür einem Titel bedarf. Das heißt, es muss erst ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahen abgeschlosen sein, bzw. muss ein Gericht entschieden haben, dass man zur Zahlung verpflichtet ist.
Ich hoffe damit einigen Leuten die Angst vor solchen Betrügern genommen zu haben.

Und übrigens, auf keinen Fall bezahlen!!!!

Nachtrag:
Bei Verträgen zwischen Geschäftsleuten gibt es keine Mahnverfahren. Es gilt hier ein Zahlungsziel von 30 Tagen nach Rechnungserhalt. Ab dem 31. Tag tritt Verzug in Kraft. Der offene Betrag kann ab diesem Tag per Gericht eingfordert werden zzgl. Verzugszinsen. Diese Variante kann auch bei Rechtsgeschäften von Geschäft zu privat angewendet werden, dazu muss aber ausdrücklich in der Rechnung darauf hingewiesen werden. Es sollte in der Rechnung dann ein Zusatz wie: 'Gem. §286 Abs. 3 BGB tritt Verzug ohne Mahnung 30 Tage nach Zugang dieses Schreibens ein. In diesem Fall sind gem. §288 Abs. 1 S.1 BGB Verzugszinsen i.H.v. 5% über Basiszins zu zahlen.' oder ähnlich stehen.
Wenn die Fortunfive Mahnungen verschickt und Mahnverfahren per Inkasso einleitet, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die nur auf Dummfang aus sind.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Schreiben der Fortunfive bzw. der Focus Forderungsmanagement aussehen. Ist die Forderung abgetreten worden, oder kommen die Forderungen ausschließlich von Focus Forderungsmanagement?

MfG


----------



## Reducal (1 November 2014)

MisterXX schrieb:


> Nun weiß ich nicht, wie die Verlinkungen über Fratzenbuch aussahen, aber momentan ist in der Anmeldemaske auf den Webseiten klar und deutlich im Anmeldebutton 'kostenpflichtig ANMELDEN' geschrieben.


Das eine hat mit dem anderen auch nichts zu tun! Auch meiner Vermutung nach bekommen viele (aber längst nicht alle) Facebooknutzer s. g. personifizierte Links und einige rufen diese auch gleich übers Smartphone ab. Einmal drauf geklickt könnte dieser Link die Anmeldeprozedur automatisch auslösen, da so ein Initiator die Daten des Facebooknutzers ja bereits verfügbar hat.

Ob das wirklich so funktioniert oder ob hier nur Wahnvorstellungen angebracht sind, müsst mal die Chemnitzer Staatsanwaltschaft klären. Eine der vielen Probleme für eine erfolgreiche Aufklärung ist jedoch, dass diese Link-Sache nur parallel zu den halbwegs korrekten Werbekanälen läuft und dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht immer, sondern nur temporär. Welche Abläufe dann z. B. auf einem Smartphone durchgeschlagen haben, kann man wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen, da die erforderlichen Browseraktivitäten - also die Steuerungen - dort nicht wirklich gespeichert werden oder man sie auf herkömmliche Weise nicht auslesen kann. An Computern ist das nicht viel anders, zumal solche Links sicher nur einmalig funktionieren.



MisterXX schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Seiten mal angeschaut .... die Anmeldeprozedur durchgespielt ....


Du kannst schaun und dich anmelden, wie du willst. Abgesehen von der umstrittenen Anmeldegeschichte eines Privat- als Geschäftsmanns, kannst du so rein gar nichts nachweisen. Diese offen verfügbare Anmeleprozedur ist zwar für den einen oder anderen ärgerlich, meiner Meinung nach jedoch nicht das Hauptproblem.



MisterXX schrieb:


> Fakeanmeldung .....


Man kann nicht sagen, dass der Sachse doof ist. Man sollte von solchen Anmeldungen abstand nehmen oder damit sehr vorsichtig umgehen, da der Sachse den Spieß gern umdreht. Und dann kommt es womöglich, das von dir zitierte LKA. Jedoch nicht gegen sondern mit dem Sachsen und mit Gebrüll.


----------



## MisterXX (1 November 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das eine hat mit dem anderen auch nichts zu tun! Auch meiner Vermutung nach bekommen viele (aber längst nicht alle) Facebooknutzer s. g. personifizierte Links und einige rufen diese auch gleich übers Smartphone ab. Einmal drauf geklickt könnte dieser Link die Anmeldeprozedur automatisch auslösen, da so ein Initiator die Daten des Facebooknutzers ja bereits verfügbar hat.



Wie auch immer die Daten von A nach B kommen. Nur wenn diese ominösen Verträge sich ausschließlich an Gewerbetreibende richten und da auf einmal zu 99% Privatleute diese Verträge abgeschlossen haben, fehlt doch in dem Fall die Grundlage zu einem rechtsgültigen Vertrag.



Reducal schrieb:


> Man kann nicht sagen, dass der Sachse doof ist. Man sollte von solchen Anmeldungen abstand nehmen oder damit sehr vorsichtig umgehen, da der Sachse den Spieß gern umdreht. Und dann kommt es womöglich, das von dir zitierte LKA. Jedoch nicht gegen sondern mit dem Sachsen und mit Gebrüll.



Eine Anmeldung als Donald Duck zum Bleistift sollte für das Unternehmen eindeutig als falsch erkannt werden. Theoretisch kann Irgendeiner Irgendjemand anmelden und dann ist Irgendjemand der Angeschmierte? So einfach darf es ja nicht sein, zumal wir hier über Kosten von c.a. 500 Euronen reden. Außerdem sehe ich das eher gelassen, da dies lediglich der Überprüfung einer Rechtmäßigkeit geschah.

Wie kommst Du eigentlich auf Sachse? Fortunfive sitzt doch in NRW.


----------



## Reducal (1 November 2014)

Verschieben hier her war wohl korrekt





MisterXX schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du eigentlich auf Sachse? Fortunfive sitzt doch in NRW.


Weil du im falschen Thread gepostet hattest, dort ging es um eine Chemnitzer Firma.


----------



## MisterXX (1 November 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Verschieben hier her war wohl korrektWeil du im falschen Thread gepostet hattest, dort ging es um eine Chemnitzer Firma.



???
Der Thread heißt 'Vorsicht bei grosshandel-b2b.biz von FORTUNFIVE'.
Na wenn das der falsche Thread war, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Reducal (1 November 2014)

Ok, dann habe ich mich wohl vertan, sorry!


----------



## MisterXX (1 November 2014)

Passiert.

Spielt auch keine Rolle, da es egal ist, welche Herren in der Nutzlosbranche aktiv sind. Das Prinzip ist immer das selbe.


----------



## Reducal (1 November 2014)

MisterXX schrieb:


> Das Prinzip ist immer das selbe.


Eben nicht! Wenn ein Anbieter technisch nach hilft, dann unterscheidet es ihn zu den anderen. Die anderen, wer ist das überhaupt noch? Der Begriff: 





MisterXX schrieb:


> Nutzlosbranche


....gehört insbesondere zu den Nutzlosfallenstellern und da von denen nur noch eine Hand voll im Geschäft ist, wäre "Branche" doch etwas überbewertet.


----------

